# Tying to the Destin Bridge Question?



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Posted in the Piers and Bridges Section too but not much traffic there so thought I'd try here too!

After my anchoring fiasco at the Destin Bridge a couple of weeks ago I have decided my best bet is to tie off to the bridge down stream of the current when it is strong like I have seen others doing. 

My question is if you are going to tie off to the front of your boat how much rope is need to wrap around the bridge pylon and then clasp back to itself and keep the boat a safe distance from the bridge? West Marine has pre-spliced rope 25% off right now so I want to make sure I purchase the right size. I'm guessing I need a minimum of 25' but might need to buy the 50 footer and cut down to the right size.


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

For the smaller pilings 25' is more than enough. For the larger one you'll want more than 25', but not too much. I see a lot of people just using their anchors.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

My 2 cents, buy the 50 tie one end to your cleat, go around the piling, tie tag to boat, time to leave, uncleat and pull tag back.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *flyliner (3/30/2010)*My 2 cents, buy the 50 tie one end to your cleat, go around the piling, tie tag to boat, time to leave, uncleat and pull tag back.


I like your way of thinking!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Its illegal and they will run you off or ticket you. I've fished that bridge for 20 years and still tie off when go there ....I just keep a sharp eye out for them and untie quickly and drift if they are around. I found it better to fish Mid-Bay and tie off...just as good fishing and minimal boat traffic.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Speaking of Midbay bridge, is there any place on the North end of the bridge to launch a small craft?? I would like to drop my kayak in up there somewhere but I don't want to have to paddle 2 miles to get to the bridge. It is a long enough paddle to get to the Intercoastal or out where the water is deeper as it is. 



Thanks for the help and the heads up on the fish cops not liking you to tie off on the bridge piers. I wonder if the Coast Guard will nail you too??


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

You can launch a kayak at White point at the foot of the bridge (North west side). Its military property and you would need a recreation permit from Jackson Guard. Its about $5 for the season.


----------

